# Sam Levine, beloved grandfather



## Kacey (Jan 11, 2009)

Saturday morning, my grandfather, Samuel Levine, passed away.  He was 98.  Grandpa had an amazing influence on me, and of all his grandchildren, he and I had the closest relationship.  He taught me how to drive, how to use tools, how to choose friends, how to fix many things around the house... too many things for me to list, or even, right now, for me to remember.  I will love him forever; I've never understood people who say "I loved [person]" after someone's death, as if death ended the feeling.

Rest in peace, Grandpa - you've earned it.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 11, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Jan 11, 2009)

Ach, I'm so sorry, Karen. 

:asian:


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 11, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry, for your loss.
:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 11, 2009)

If he lives on in you, good lady, then there are not many better epitaphs to a mans life than those who he shaped :sensei rei:.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 11, 2009)

My deepest sympathies, Kacey, from someone who couldn't know her grandfathers. Bless you and may he rest well.

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Karen. :asian:


----------



## grydth (Jan 11, 2009)

My condolences on this painful loss.

Cherish the memories, and pass on his lessons as he did for you.


----------



## Carol (Jan 11, 2009)

So sorry Karen :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 12, 2009)

So sorry for your loss Karen. *hugs*


----------



## stickarts (Jan 12, 2009)

.


----------



## MJS (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 12, 2009)

.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 12, 2009)

.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 12, 2009)

Best wishes.  I also lost my grandfather (the last of my grandparents) a few months ago.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 12, 2009)

My deepest sympathies on the loss of your gandfather, Kacey.:asian:


----------



## Drac (Jan 12, 2009)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 12, 2009)

.


----------



## tellner (Jan 12, 2009)

He lives in you, in your memory and in the good works which he did.


----------

